# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  η θηλυκιά καρδερίνα είναι νωχελική σήμερα

## IscarioTis

Καλημερα
σημερα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα δεν ειδα καλα την τσουπα
θα βαλω βιντεο μολις παω σπιτι





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Το Πρωινο βιντεο

https://youtu.be/LY3QrBUA7eo


ηθρα κατα 13:15 
και οι φωτος και το βιντεο της κοιλιας γιατι την βρηκα να κοιμαται
τωρα την εχω σε αλλο κλουβι μεσα στο σπιτι







Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

πριν λιγο ηταν ετσι

https://youtu.be/CpdcBiWc65A

και τωρα κοιμαται... 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δινεις αμεσα μια σταγονα gentamicina στο στομα και βαζεις στην ποτιστρα cosumix οσο θα σου πω σε προσωπικη επικοινωνια 

Εχει ερεθισμενο συκωτι και ισως λιγο εντερο (δεν ειναι καθαρα )  αλλα δεν εχει ακομα καρινα και ειναι ενθαρρυντικο οτι μολις μπηκε σε εσωτερικο χωρο , σταματησε να βαζει κεφαλι μεσα και ειναι πιο κινητικο

----------


## IscarioTis

για λιγο ηταν ετσι Κ. Δημητρη. μετα εβαλε κεφαλι μεσα παλι κσι κοιμοταν
αλλα τουλαχιστον τρωει
αυτο με τα θηλυκα φετος δεν ξερω τι γινεται.. 
να τς βαλω παραπανω κεχρι και καναβουρι? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ναι να εχει στη διαθεση της και λιπαρους σπορους (οποιους βλεπεις οτι προτιμα περισσοτερο και σιγουρα μεσα σε αυτους και κανναβουρι ) .Κεχρι να υπαρχει στο μιγμα και αν το τρωει ολο (που δε νομιζω ) τοτε προσθετεις και αλλο αλλα το σημαντικο ειναι να βρισκει χωρις κοπο , σπορους που δινουν σημαντικη ποσοτητα ενεργειας (λιπαρους ) και παραλληλα πρωτεινουχους για να αναπληρωσε το χαμενο ιστο αν αδυνατισει

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικα, Δημητρη, στο κοριτσακι σου.

----------


## Titribit

Ξεκινησε απο τον Ανδρεα,περασε σε μενα στο Δημητρη μετα και παλι στον Ανδρεα  :sad: 

Γυρναει απο Πετρουπολη-Καματερο-Πετρουπολη και στα θηλυκα μας

Περαστικα

----------


## amastro

Ναι, εμάς τους γείτονες μας λύσσαξε.

----------


## IscarioTis

την μια ειναι ετσι και τιτιβιζει, λεω νταξει πολυ καλα παμε!
και την αλλη κοιμαται.... 






το πρωι ετσι την αφησα και εκει κοιμαται



οσο ειμαι εδω (απο τς 2 και) 
κ. Δημητρη δεν την εχω δει να πινει νερο... εκτος και ηπιε οταν πηγα να φτιαξω καφε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

> Περαστικα, Δημητρη, στο κοριτσακι σου.


Σουλακι4 εσυ εισαι? συγνωμη δεν σε γνωρισα  
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.ολα καλα

----------


## jk21

Προς το παρον , εκτος απ τη gentamicina που ετσι κι αλλιως θα εχεις δωσει στο στομα , παιρνε cosumix διαλλυμα απ την ποτιστρα και δινε με συρριγκα καθε 3 ωρες , μερικες σταγονες να τραβα απο τα ρουθουνια που θα της σταζεις . Αν διαπιστωσεις οτι δεν πινει ουτε το απογευμα καθολου νερο , ισως παμε και σε δοσολογια αλλη στοματος κα στο coumix αλλα ξεκινησε αρχικα ετσι , ωστε αν δεν εχει πιει νερο , να ενυδατωθει κιολας .Ομως αν ελλειπες ωρες , μπορει να εχει πιει ενδιαμεσα . Υπομονη και ευχομαι το καλυτερο .Στο βιντεο ακουει τον δικο της μαλλον και παει προς τα καγκελα του παραθυρου

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλημερα στο φορουμ
αφου την ξυπνησα να τς δωσω φαρμακα, αυτη την φορα ξανακοιμηθηκε αμεσως σχετικα, 
 εχω σηκωθει απο νωρις βεβαια η Ρινα ειναι το ιδιο κοιμαται ξαφνικα ξυπναει κανει μερικα τιτιβισματα  τρωει μερικους σπορους αραια και που,ξαναπεφτει για υπνο. εχω ανοιξει καλοριφερ και την εχω ψιλοκοντα, αυγοτροφη μπορω να της βαλω? ρωταω γτ εχω βαλει μεσα ριγανη σουμακ παπρικα κουρκουμα

να λιωσω μερικους σπορους στο γουδι μαζι με λιγο αυγο και βρωμη και της δωσω να φαει? 
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Αυγό, αυγοτροφή, καναβούρι, ότι τρώει με πιο πολύ όρεξη.

----------


## IscarioTis

εκλεισα το καλοριφερ, το επλυνα(ταιστρες, πατηθρες τον πατο του κλουβιου) με Ντετολ το περασα και με ζεστο νερο το αφησα να τρεξουν τα πιο πολλα νερα το σκουπισα,και οπως θα δειτε, αντε με καλα νεα αυριο
ευχαριστω κ. Ανδρεα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

ειναι θαυματουργο το εργαλειο Δημητρη,στο λεω εγω που το "εστρωσα"

----------


## jk21

> Αυγό, αυγοτροφή, καναβούρι, ότι τρώει με πιο πολύ όρεξη.



Δημητρη ασε τα μπαχαρικα  ή μαλλον βαλε καπου ελαχιστη ριγανη και κουρκουμα ξεχωρα . Οχι παπρικα σουμακ σε αυτη τη φαση  . Βαλε οτι λεει ο Ανδρεας και σπασε πολυ καλα λιγο ηλιοσπορο αναποφλειωτο ενω αν ξερεις οτι αγαπαει το νιζερ , να της εχεις και νιζερ . 

Δινεις gentamicina και cosumix αλλα αν δειξει να επιδεινωνεται , να προσθεσεις ειτε μια σταγονα baytril στο στομα ειτε doxiciclina που ξερω οτι εχει διαθεσιμα ο Ανδρεας και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν χρειασθει θα σου δωσει

----------


## amastro

> Δινεις gentamicina και cosumix αλλα αν δειξει να επιδεινωνεται , να προσθεσεις ειτε μια σταγονα baytril στο στομα ειτε doxiciclina που ξερω οτι εχει διαθεσιμα ο Ανδρεας και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν χρειασθει θα σου δωσει


Εννοείται.

----------


## IscarioTis

Baytril & doxiciclina δεν εχω..
παντα το Σ.Κ γινονται ολα...
θα σας στειλω μηνυμα αμα δω τα σκουρα Κ. Ανδρεα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Το νοσοκομείο είναι κλειστό? Η θερμοκρασία και η υγρασία είναι σταθερή και σε ποιες τιμές κυμαίνονται? Τα βότανα και τα μπαχαρικά μπορεί να προκαλέσουν μεταβολή της μορφολογίας του εντέρου.

----------


## Titribit

> Το νοσοκομείο είναι κλειστό? Η θερμοκρασία και η υγρασία είναι σταθερή και σε ποιες τιμές κυμαίνονται? Τα βότανα και τα μπαχαρικά μπορεί να προκαλέσουν μεταβολή της μορφολογίας του εντέρου.



Aν εννοεις αν μπαινει αερας ,μπαινει δεν ειναι αεροστεγως κλειστο.

Η θερμοκρασια ειναι ρυθμιζομενη  και ρυθμισμενη στους 30, η  οποια μικρη διακυμανση που υπαρχει αφορα στο "gap" του θερμοστατη απο την στιγμη που θα κοψει μεχρι την στιγμη που θα δωσει παλι.

Για την υγρασια θα σε γελασω.

----------


## amatina

Τα πουλιά θα είναι υπό θερμικό στρες όταν εκτίθενται σε μία θερμοκρασία πάνω από 25 ° C

----------


## Titribit

> Τα πουλιά θα είναι υπό θερμικό στρες όταν εκτίθενται σε μία θερμοκρασία πάνω από 25 ° C



25 μερες η δικη μου καρδερινα δεν επαθε απολυτως τιποτα,μονο θετικα αποτελεσματα ειδα

σε ποιες ακριβως μελετες/αρθρα στηριζεις αυτη την αποψη?

----------


## amatina

> 25 μερες η δικη μου καρδερινα δεν επαθε απολυτως τιποτα,μονο θετικα αποτελεσματα ειδα
> 
> σε ποιες ακριβως μελετες/αρθρα στηριζεις αυτη την αποψη?


Τελικά έζησε?

----------


## Titribit

> Τελικά έζησε?



Φυσικα


εδω μπορεις να δεις και την εξελιξη της αναρρωσης που συνεχιζεται εκτος θερμομανας πλεον

*Θηλυκη Καρδερινα με φουσκωμενη "διαθεση"*

----------


## jk21

> Τα πουλιά θα είναι υπό θερμικό στρες όταν εκτίθενται σε μία θερμοκρασία πάνω από 25 ° C



Μαλλον το αντιθετο .Τουλαχιστον αυτο υποστηριζεται σε αυτο το κτηνιατρικο εγχειριδιο αλλα και σε αλλα δημοσιευματα ειτε κτηνιατρικα ειτε κατασκευων για νοσοκομειακα κλουβια (αυτα οχι απαραιτητα εγκυρα , για αυτο παραθετω το πλεον εκ




> *Essentials of AvianMedicine and Surgery*Third editionBrian H. Coles BVSc, Dip. ECAMS,Hon. FRCVS



http://scholar.cu.edu.eg/ashrafseida...d_medicine.pdf




> Ambient temperature
> *The maintenance of a high metabolic rate results in a bird’s normal body temperature ofabout 40°C and in very small birds, particularly Passeriformes, it may reach 41°C. Theremay be a diurnal variation of 2–3°C. All sick and severely injured birds, which are rapidlydepleting their limited energy reserves, will be less stressed if their ambient temperature israised to at least 26°C. Sometimes this can, with benefi t, be increased to 38°C for a periodof 24–48 hours, after which it is gradually reduced.* In many veterinary premises warmthcan be provided by an infrared lamp (possibly combined with a UV lamp). It will be betterif this is controlled by an ordinary household dimmer switch; alternatively, the lamp canbe gradually moved further away or the lamp can be positioned in a corner so that thereis a heat gradient for the bird to move into and out of. Always check the temperature atthe level of the bird. A hot water bottle wrapped in newspaper and placed together withthe patient in a cardboard box with ventilation holes in the top of the box will providewarmth in an emergency situation.





> Θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος Η διατήρηση ενός υψηλού μεταβολικού ρυθμού έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την κανονική θερμοκρασία σώματος ενός πουλιού περίπου 40 ° C και σε πολύ μικρά πουλιά, ιδιαίτερα τα Passeriformes, μπορεί να φθάσει τους 41 ° C. Μπορεί να υπάρχει ημερήσια διακύμανση 2-3 ° C.* Όλα τα άρρωστα και σοβαρά τραυματισμένα πτηνά, τα οποία εξαντλούν τα περιορισμένα αποθέματα ενέργειας τους, θα υποστούν λιγότερη πίεση εάν η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος αυξηθεί σε τουλάχιστον 26 ° C. Μερικές φορές μπορεί να αυξηθεί στους 38 ° C για 24-48 ώρες, μετά από την οποία μειώνεται σταδιακά.* Σε πολλούς κτηνιατρικούς χώρους η ζεστασιά μπορεί να παρέχεται από υπέρυθρο λαμπτήρα (ενδεχομένως σε συνδυασμό με λάμπα UV). Θα είναι καλύτερα αν αυτό ελέγχεται από ένα συνηθισμένο διακόπτη dimmer του νοικοκυριού. εναλλακτικά, ο λαμπτήρας μπορεί να μετακινηθεί σταδιακά περαιτέρω ή ο λαμπτήρας να μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί σε μια γωνία έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει κλίση θερμότητας για να μετακινηθεί το πτηνό μέσα και έξω. Ελέγχετε πάντα τη θερμοκρασία στο επίπεδο του πουλιού. Ένα μπουκάλι ζεστού νερού τυλιγμένο σε εφημερίδα και τοποθετημένο μαζί με τον ασθενή σε κουτί από χαρτόνι με οπές εξαερισμού στην κορυφή του κουτιού θα προσφέρει ζεστασιά σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης

----------


## amatina

*Electrolytes:* With the increasing global temperature, the birds are becoming more susceptible to *heat stress* that to more pronounced in tropical climatic conditions. The birds will be under *heat stress* when they are exposed to a temperature of above 25°C (above thermoneutral zone). These birds exhibit panting, a rapid, shallow breathing (Mushtaq _et al_., 2005), to reduce the body temperature because of the lack of sweat glands (Mushtaq, 2004). Panting causes excessive loss of carbon dioxide (CO2) and leads to respiratory alkalosis (Calder and Schmidt-Nielsen, 1967)
*Ηλεκτρολύτες:* Με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη, τα πουλιά όλο και πιο επιρρεπή σε *θερμοπληξία* ότι σε πιο έντονη στις τροπικές κλιματολογικές συνθήκες. Τα πουλιά θα είναι υπό *θερμικό στρες* όταν εκτίθενται σε μία θερμοκρασία πάνω από 25 ° C (πάνω από θερμοκρασιακά ζώνη). Αυτά τα πουλιά εμφανίζουν λαχάνιασμα, μια γρήγορη, ρηχή αναπνοή ( Mushtaq _et al_ ., 2005 ), για να μειώσει τη θερμοκρασία του σώματος, λόγω της έλλειψης των ιδρωτοποιών αδένων ( Mushtaq, 2004 ). Λαχάνιασμα προκαλεί υπερβολική απώλεια διοξειδίου του άνθρακα (CO 2 ) και οδηγεί σε αναπνευστική αλκάλωση ( Calder και Schmidt-Nielsen, 1967) 
https://scialert.net/fulltext/?doi=ijp.2014.129.159

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη η παραθεση της πηγης σου αναφερει για την αισθηση που εχουν για θερμοκρασιες ανω των 25 βαθμων τα υγιη πουλια στη φυση  και την αναγκη αναπληρωσης ηλεκτρολυτων που χανουν απ αυτη την ανοδο της θερμοκρασιας . Στην περιπτωση μας δεν αναφερομαστε σε υγιη πουλια (παρολα αυτα σε αυτα παρα τις δυσκολιες , ξερουμε οτι μια χαρα κλωσσανε και με 32 βαθμους θερμοκρασια τον Ιουνη και ζουνε ακομα και σε 38αρια αν εχουν νερο φρεσκο )  αλλα σε πουλια αρρωστα , με ανορθωμενο πτερωμα , που οπως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι γνωριζεις  , το κανουν για να μην εχουν απωλειες θερμοτητας και ενεργειας στην ουσια 

Η παραθεση που εκανα , αναφερει με σαφηνεια , πως οσα λεει ειναι για : 


> *Όλα τα άρρωστα και σοβαρά τραυματισμένα πτηνά, τα οποία εξαντλούν τα περιορισμένα αποθέματα ενέργειας τους ....*



Παντως και στην πραξη απο οσο εχω ακουσει απο επισκεπτες σε πτηνιατρεια , οι πτηνιατροι οσα πουλια κρατουν για περιθαλψη σε ασθενειες με τα πουλια να ειναι σε τετοια κατασταση , εχουν χωρο με ανεβασμενη θερμοκρασια .

----------


## IscarioTis

μετα απο 3 μερες δεν βλεπω κατι το θετικο
αν και ηξερα τι ακριβως γινεται γιατι την πιανω να της δωσω το φαρμακο αλλα δεν περιμενα τοσο πολυ οριστε το βιντεο, μου χαλασε την διαθεση, Κ. Ανδρεα μαλλον θα χρειαστω 1 απο τα φαρμακα
τρωει αλλα δεν τρωει τοσο..






Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχει αδυνατισει ... 

κατα 90 % εχει εμφανισει << μπαλακι >> απο megabacteria . Πας και παιρνεις αμεσα απο φαρμακειο μια καψουλα fungustatin 150 mg και σε παιρνω τηλ να σου πω πως θα την χορηγησεις 

Αν το πουλι κοιμαται οπως πριν , αλλαζεις το cosumix με baytril  στο στομα , οπως θα σου πω στο τηλ  . Αν ειναι καλυτερα απο διαθεση μαλλον συνεχιζεις στα ιδια με τα αλλα φαρμακα .Επειδη θα παρει και fungustatin δεν θελω να παμε σε 3 αντιβιωσεις αλλα εκεινες να παραμεινουν δυο

----------


## Titribit

Δεν έχω καταλάβει το μηχανισμό που πυροδοτεί το Megabactiria
δηλαδη αν τα συμπτώματα ασθενειας που παρουσιαζουν τα πουλια είναι τα πρώτα σημαδια προερχόμενα από Megabactiria και μετά βλέπουμε και το μπαλάκι  ή αν έρχεται σαν δευτερεύουσα ασθένεια πυροδοτουμενη από κάποια άλλη ασθένεια .

----------


## jk21

Δεν υπαρχει κατι σαφες Αντωνη  . Δεν μπορει να βγει συμπερασμα με λιγα περιστατικα σαν αυτα που βλεπουμε εδω και οταν η ιδια η επιστημη ακομα ψαχνει αυτους τους παραγοντες . Συμπερασματα σε αυτο το θεμα οπως και σε πολλα αλλα που ταλανιζουν τους εκτροφεις αυτη την εποχη αλλα και παντοτε , μπορουν να βγουν με μαζικη παρουσιαση των προβληματων και με διαθεση ειλικρινειας απο τον επισημο εκτροφικο χωρο , γιατι αυτος διαθετει αρκετα πουλια , αρα και στατιστικα εν δυναμει σημαντικο δειγμα .Εδω δεν την εχω δει και δεν περιμενω να την δω , ευχομαι ομως να υπαρξει στους ιδιους τους συλλογους

----------


## IscarioTis

Επειδη Παρασκευη - Σαββατο θα φυγω για το χωριο σκεφτομαι να την αφησω σε φιλο αλλα επειδη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα κανει την θεραπεια οπως πρεπει, και περσι το καλοκαιρι παρα λιγο να χασω τα πουλια επειδη δεν θα ειχαν νερο, ενας αλλος φιλος που ειμαι πιο σιγουρος γιαυτον εχει 2 γατες και δεν γινεται, αμα την αφησω σπιτι και ερχονται να της δινουν τα φαρμακα ο ενας το πρωι και ο αλλος το απογευματακι τι λετε?
αν μπορουσα να την παρω μαζι θα την επαιρνα δεν το συζηταμε αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανει στην κατασταση της

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Mε φιλο μονο αν εχεις 1000 % εξασφαλισει οτι θα δινει κανονικα την αγωγη στο στομα και οπως εχουμε πει . Αλλιως μαζι σου καλυτερα με το ειδικο κλουβι παρεα

----------


## amastro

Πως είναι σήμερα το πουλί;
Αν δεν βρεις λύση για τις μέρες που θα λείπεις, θα το κρατήσω εγώ το καρδερινάκι.
Δεν θα πάω πουθενά αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## IscarioTis

Κ. Ανδρεα αν και δεν θελω να σας φορτωσω και αυτο πουλι ηδη περασατε και εσεις με το δικο σας αν δεν βρω καποιον να κανει αυτα που ειπαμε, θα σας πω την τεταρτη
Κ. Δημητρη δεν παω με αυτοκινητο παω με Κτελ δυστυχως γιαυτο ειπα να ρωτησω 
το πουλακι οσο ημουνα σημερα  στο σπιτι,κοιμοτανε μεν αλλα το ειδα οτι "ξυπναγε" πιο πολλες φορες
για φαγητο
αυριο απογευμα θα ανεβασω βιντεο που κλεινει 1 μερα με την καινουργια αγωγη
επισης κοιμαται στην ταιστρα και οχι στον πατο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Να το αφησεις στον Ανδρεα Δημητρη . Αν εμενα θα σου ελεγα και γω . Ο Ανδρεας ξερει πραγματα να προσεξει καλυτερα , οσο καλοπροαιρετα να ειναι τα φιλαρακια σου 


Ευχομαι να παει καλυτερα .Δεν μου αρεσει που κοιμαται ενω εχει ζεστη αλλα ειναι ελπιδοφορο που αρχισε καπως να τρωει .Καλα ηταν να ειχαμε απ το πρωι εικονα του

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν εχουν ιδεα.Προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι οτι εχει ζεστη και κοιμαται Κ. Δημητρη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

το πρωι



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχει φυγει  οτι εδειχνε υποψια megabacteria 

εχει ενα εντερο ελαφρως ερεθισμενο  (δεν εχει την φουλ εντεριτιδα ) αλλα αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι παραμενει η εντονη καρινα .Πρεπει να προσπαθησεις  (χωρις να το ζοριζεις ) να φαει ισως στο στομα κροκο αυγου αραιωμενο με χλιαρο  νερο που εχει almora 

Απο κινητικοτητα και διαθεση για τροφη πως ειναι σημερα;

----------


## IscarioTis

εγινεεεεε. παω να παρω
και τροφη αυτα που ειχαμε πει ετσι?
εχω δει οτι τρωει και ηλιοσπορο τον σπαει μονη της
θα της βαλω και αυγο να φαει αμα θελει
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Τρωει μωρε η κουκλα μου




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δινε και βρασμενο αυγο να τρωει μονη της .  Εχεις παρατηρησει αν σημερα μεσα στο κλουβι νοσοκομειο εχει μειωθει το εντονα ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ή ειναι αρκετα φουσκωμενη;

----------


## IscarioTis

την εχω πιασει να τρωει κροκο λιωμενο μαζι με λιγο ασπραδι
και πινει μερο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα πριν παρει φαρμακα
να ρωτησω επειση την εζω διπλα στην μπαλκονοπορτα οταν χτυπαει ο Ηλιος για καμια ωρα περιπου την βλεπω και ειναι πιο δραστηρια και παει να κανει Ηλιοθεραπεια



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λιγο μεν αλλα εχει μειωθει η διογκωση στο εντερο , 100 % δεν εχει αυξηθει η καρινα (σημαντικοτατο και απο μονο του ) και ισως εχει ελαχιστα μειωθει 

Αν την ωρα που χτυπα ο ηλιος , δεν εχει κρυο ρευμα  , να ανοιγεις και το τζαμι να χτυπανε αμεσα οι ακτινες .Αν ομως ερχεται κρυο απ εξω , τοτε δεν το ανοιγεις !!! ο ηλιος ειναι φαρμακο αν δεν ειναι καυτος ! 

Ειμαι επιφυλακτικος ακομα αλλα νομιζω αισιοδοξος πια

----------


## IscarioTis

Τελικα την ανοιξα λιγο την πορτα γιατι ειχε ανοιξει στομα 
αλλα οπου παει ο Ηλιος την παω και καθεται οπου την χτυπαει
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

τι θερμοκρασία σου πιάνει η θερμομανα?
Δεν έτυχε η δικιά μου να ανοίξει στόμα στις 25 μέρες που την είχα,έκτος αν την είχες σε ήλιο παράλληλα

----------


## IscarioTis

Μην ανησυχεις,ολα καλα.ειχε ερθει ο Κ.Δημητρης απο δω και την εβγαλα στον Ηλιο χωρις να ειναι στην Πριζα το νοσοκομειο αλλα της ανοιξα την πορτα λιγο και ολα καλα

----------


## jk21

Περασα το πρωι απο το Δημητρη , γιατι θα εφευγα εκτος Αθηνας (ειμαι στην πατριδα μου το Βολο τωρα ) και ηθελα να εχω αισθηση της εικονας του πουλιου αμεση , γιατι απ το βιντεο ειχα το πρωι μια ενθαρρυντικη εικονα .Πραγματι η πιτσιρικα σε θερμοκρασια ανω των 26 βαθμων δεν ανορθωνει το πτερωμα της και ειδικα οταν τη βγαλαμε στον ηλιο , κρεμιοταν στα καγκελα .Απλα φευγοντας ειπα τον Δημητρη , να εχει το νου του ,μην τυχον ζεσταθει , γιατι δεν ειχαμε ανοιξει το καλλυμα (αν και περνα αερας ) . Επισης η αισθηση που δινει οταν την κρατας , δεν εχει σχεση με το πουλι που εχει εγκαταλειψει , καρινιασει και δεν καταλαβαινεις << βαρος >> οταν το κρατας . Παμε καλα ! Ευχομαι να μην κανω λαθος . Η κοιλια με το ματι δειχνει ακομα καλυτερα απο οτι στο βιντεο .Αν δουμε μειωσης της καρινας και εστω ελαχιστο λιπακι να σχηματιζεται στα ορια θωρακα κοιλιας , θα μπορουμε να μιλαμε πια , για διαφυγη κινδυνου

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα το πρωι
οταν την επιασα την ψαχουλεψα λιγο γυρω απο την καρινα και επιασα ψαχνό  :Happy:   :Happy:  



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οχι εκτος κλειστου κλουβιου εκτος σπιτιου ακομα Δημητρη !  Απλα ανοιγε πορτα οταν η θερμοκρασια του κλουβιου νοσοκομειου ανεβαινει υπερβολικα .Να το χτυπα ο ηλιος αλλα χωρις ρευματα αερα καθολου

----------


## IscarioTis

Τα καθαρισα σημερα,και το κλουβι-νοσοκομειο το εκανα με Ντετολ επρεπε να την βγαλω εξω για 2 λεπτα μεχρι να φυγει η μυρωδια, μην παθει τιποτα απο τις αναθυμιασεις
παντως της αρεσει το κουκουναρι - σουσαμι που της βαζω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

καλημερα Χριστος Ανεστη και απο δω, και του χρονου με υγεια σε ολους
χτες πηρα την κορη μου,Ευχαριστω κ. Ανδρεα και παλι




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα δεν δειχνει επιδεινωση στην κοιλια (αν και εχει εμφανιστει συκωτι , ειναι συχνο προς το τελος καποιων λοιμωξεων )  αλλα θα τα πουμε αυριο το πρωι με τον  Αντρεα που ειχε το πουλακι και το παρατηρουσε αυτες τις ημερες και θα δουμε πως θα συνεχισεις . Δεν σταματας την αγωγη , εκτος αν ηδη εχεις κανει καποια αλλαγη που σου ειπε ο Αντρεας ( συζητουσαμε κατι στο τηλ ) .Αν ναι , συνεχιζεις οπως σου ειπε ο Αντρεας

Εσυ Δημητρη πως την ειδες σημερα σαν διαθεση σε σχεση με πριν φυγεις για Πασχα;

----------


## IscarioTis

Οταν μου την εδωσε ο κ. Ανδρεας μου ειπε οτι ψιλοετρωγε, οχι δεν αλλαξα τιποτα ουτε και ο Ανδρεας, το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι εβαλε στο νερο ultra levure, Την επιασα 1-2 φορες να τρωει, τωρα για ποσοτητα δεν ξερω, αυριο θα της βαλω ηλιοσπιρο. την ημερα που την πηρα την εβλεπα στα καγκελα.αυριο θα κατσω να την παρατηρησω το πρωι
και την ακουω να κανει βολτες στο κλουβι και να καθαριζει το ραμφος
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Η καρίνα μειώθηκε ή μου φαίνεται;
Η εικόνα της εκτός του νοσοκομείου πως είναι;

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι απο οτι βλεπω πρεπει να μειωθηκε λιγο,δεν ειχα το νου μου γιατι δεν περιμενα μεσα σε λιγες μερες... της εφτιαξα αλλη αυγοτροφη χωρις πρασσιναδα με λιγο κουρκουμα
μαλλον ηθελε εμενα για να φαει Κ. Αντρεα :Ρ
Εξω απο το νοσοκομειο δεν την εχω βγαλει, την βαζω μονο στον Ηλιο και σημερα την επιασα να τιτιβιζει που την ειχα βγαλει εξω στο μπαλκονι
να ρωτηξω Ultra να συνεχισω να βαζω? 
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ναι, συνέχισε το ultra levure και σταμάτα τα φάρμακα. Συνέχισε με augmentin και αυτές τις μέρες που θα είναι ζεστές,
άρχισε σιγά σιγά να βγάζεις το κλουβί από το νοσοκομείο. Όταν βέβαια θα είσαι δίπλα να βλέπεις και συμπεριφορά.

----------


## IscarioTis

κοιλια σημερα





Την εβγαλα στον Ηλιο




Την τσακωσα να κανει μπανιο στην Ποτηστρα..  :Happy:  
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εμφανης η βελτιωση στη διαθεση !!!  πολυ θετικο οτι θελει να κανει μπανιο . Τα αρρωστα πουλια δεν φροντιζουν ευκολα το φτερωμα τους . 

Υπαρχει διογκωμενο συκωτι (μαλλον ) αλλα αυτο συμβαινει συχνα ακομα και προς το τελος ασθενειων . Θα δουμε πως θα παει και την 5η μερα με augmentin  , αναλογα την εικονα της , ισως δεν συνεχισεις με δεδομενα τα τοσα φαρμακα που ηδη εχει παρει .Το ultra levure το συνεχιζεις κανονικα

----------


## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Πολύ καλή μου φαίνεται η εικόνα της.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειναι ειναι εχει παρει μερικα κιλακια λογω του πασχα 
παρολο που την εχω μεσα την  ακουω περα δωθε και  τιτιβισματα
οποτε ολα καλα  :Happy:   :Happy:  
εξω μενει 3-4 αναλογως την θερμοκρασια, αν εχει Ηλιο τον ακολουθουμε, εχει το μισο κλουβι με Ηλιο και το αλλο σε σκια αλλιως μπαινει μεσα στις 4 ωρες περιπου μερα με την μερα θα μενει και πιο πολυ οξω
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Η καρινα οσο παει και χανεται  :Happy:   :Happy:  
γνωμη μου παντα
αλλα την βλεπω να  τρωει 




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Οριστε το κοριτσι απο πιο κοντα




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

και αυριο ειναι η τελευταια μερα με την αγωγη. σταματαω τα παντα ετσι? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Δεν φαίνεται να έχει καθαρίσει.
Αύριο να κανονίσουμε να σου δώσω σταγόνες αγκάθι για το νερό της. Έχει μεγαλώσει το συκώτι. 
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός είναι ένας καλός λόγος να μην συνεχίσεις φάρμακα.
Να το δει και ο Δημήτρης να μας πει τη γνώμη του.

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι τελειως οχι το ειδα και εγω
ενταξει, να σας δωσω και το αλλο φαρμακο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν με ανησυχει . Καποτε ισως .Αλλα το εχω δει πολλες φορες να διογκωνεται προς το τελος ασθενειων που τα πουλια ανακαμπτουν απο θεμα εντερων και διαθεσης εμφανεστατα 

Εννοειτε αφου υπαρχει αγκαθι σε εκχυλισμα  , δινεις αμεσως ! 

Με την ληξη των φαρμακων , καλα ειναι να παρει και μια εβδομαδα πολυβιταμινη με βιταμινες Β  εντος της .Εχεις καποιο σκευασμα; αν οχι παρε betrimine  https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/11109 εκτος αν μπορουμε να κανονισουμε σε καποιο ανεβασμα του Ανδρεα απο τη δουλεια , να τον βρω θηβων να σου φερνε anima strath απο μενα 

Οπου βρισκεις ζωχο (γινεται πανικος στη γειτονια σου .... ) δινε συνεχως .

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο δεν το ξερα, για την πολυβιταμινη.αυτος ο Κ. Αντρεας τι τραβαει με μενα που μπλεξε 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μετα απο αντιβιωσεις καλα ειναι να δινουμε βιταμινες Β , γιατι οι αντιβιωσεις συνηθως αναστελουν την δημιουργια των προβιταμινων στα εντερα (γιατι απο αυτες συνηθως ταιζονται τα μικροβια ) . Αν δινεις χορταρικα και αυγουλακι εισαι οκ (ειδικα αν δωσεις και ζωχο ) αλλα για καλο και κακο . Οποια και να δωσεις που να εχει και βιταμινες Β ειναι οκ αλλα και να μην δωσεις , εσυ δινεις χορταρικα και θα ενισχυθει απ εκει .Μην αγχωνεσαι αν δεν βολεψει .Το betrimine αν το βρεις σε φαρμακειο δεν εχει ουτε 2 ευρω και ειναι μια χαρα να πινεις και συ

----------


## IscarioTis

το Betrimine ρωτησα σε 2 φαρμακεια δεν το ειχανε αλλα θα με παρουνε τηλεφωνο μηπως το εχουνε στην αποθηκη, αμα δεν το εχουνε θα παω και σε αλλα

δεν μπορουσα να την βλεπω να κανει μπανιο απο την ποτηστρα. ελπιζω να μην εκανα λαθος που της εβαλα μπανιερα


https://youtu.be/VaOyJ86Isfw

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι το  πουλακι ! Μην αγχωνεσαι αν δεν βρεις το φαρμακο .Δεν χρειαζεται αν δινεις χορταρικα και ισως βρω χρονο να βρεθουμε για λιγο και σου φερω εγω 

Δωσε μπανιο αλλα οταν την εχεις μεσα , μακρια απο ρευματα

----------


## IscarioTis

Εδωσα και την τελευταια δοση σημερα το απογευμα και αυτο ηταν απο αυριο αρχιζουμε την πρασσιναδα σιγα σιγα
δεν εχει ρευματα ειναι κλειστο γυρω γυρω, αλλα δεν θελω να ειναι βρεγμενη για πολυ μετα γιαυτο την αφηνω να κανει μπανιο και μετα να κατσει στον Ηλιο οσο θελει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να ρωτηξω ποτε μπορω να την βαλω στον αλλον?
ή να την αφησω να της κανει καμακι και αυριο? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Δες την πρώτα 2-3 μέρες πως θα πάει χωρίς φάρμακα.

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω αν ημουν στη θεση σου και τα εβλεπα να κανουν σαν τρελα , αν καταφερνα να κρατησω στοιχειωδη καραντινα ....


Απο ουδετερη θεση , θα σου πω οτι σιγουρα δεν θα κρατησεις μηνα  , γιατι θα φανε τα καγκελα (απο μακρια και ακουγονται και μιλανε οταν την βγαζεις μπαλκονι ) αλλα προσπαθησε να την εχεις κοντα μεν , αλλα οχι ενωμενα για 15 μερες και σιγουρα οχι λιγοτερο απ βδομαδα .Εχω παρασυρθει και ενωσει νωριτερα στο παρελθον και δεν μου βγηκε σε κακο ευτυχως , ομως εχω υποχρεωση να σου πω πιο ειναι το σωστο

----------


## IscarioTis

πωωω σοβαρα τωρα?
και ειχα την ιδεα οτι θα τα εβαζα μαζι μεσα στο Σ. Κ
Αλλα βδομαδα βδομαδα τι να κανουμεν

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

χτες ηταν η πρωτη μερα χωρις φαρμακα και σημερα παμε στην 2η



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Βάλε της βρε μια κανονική μπανιέρα με λίγο νερό να τσαλαβουτήξει άνετα.
Σ' αυτό που της έβαλες δεν πατώνει.

----------


## IscarioTis

τοσο καιρο σε αυτο κανει και πριν αρρωστησει, απλα της εβαλα πολυ νερο αλλα δεν ηθελα να την ενοχλησω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Βλακεια ερωτηση αλλα εγω θα την κανω
Της βαζω γαιδουραγκαθο και πολυβιταμινες που μου εδωσε ο Κ. Ανδρεας αλλα της βαζω και ζοχο, δεν πιστευω να μην κανει επειδη παιρνει βιταμινες ετσι? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

> Βάλε της βρε μια κανονική μπανιέρα με λίγο νερό να τσαλαβουτήξει άνετα.
> Σ' αυτό που της έβαλες δεν πατώνει.


Ανδρέα, είναι διασταύρωση με πάπια... Δεν τη βλέπεις τι βουτιές ρίχνει; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Βλακεια ερωτηση αλλα εγω θα την κανω
> Της βαζω γαιδουραγκαθο και πολυβιταμινες που μου εδωσε ο Κ. Ανδρεας αλλα της βαζω και ζοχο, δεν πιστευω να μην κανει επειδη παιρνει βιταμινες ετσι? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Καποιοι φοβουνται τα βοτανα και τις βιταμινες και καποιοι αλλοι δινουν φαρμακα σε 8πλασιες δοσεις  για πλακα .... Μην αγχωνεσαι βρε . Δωσε ζωχο πρωι μεσημερι και αν δεν τα τρομαζεις , δινε ακομα και βραδυ να εχουν τα ξημερωματα  ::

----------


## IscarioTis

5η μερα σημερα που εχουμε τελιωσει τα φαρμακα

https://youtu.be/ILinUSBW4Q0

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στην εβδομαδα πανω , βαλε να την δουμε απο κατω και ανεξαρτητα της εικονας της (πριν τη δουμε ) μια που θα την εχεις μετακινησει , μετεφερε το κλουβι της κοντα στον αρσενικο (πλαγια αν γινεται προς τα εξω , προς το φως ) και βαλε να υπαρχει στην κλουβα του αρσενικου μια φωλια προς τα εκει και μια πατηθρα να μπορει αν θελει να κουρνιαζει αυτος . Επισης να υπαρχει πατηθρα προς τον αρσενικο στο κλουβι το δικο της . Αν τρωει αυγο , προσπαθησε να της δινεις αυτουσιο να τρω οσο θελει και με το τσοφλι μαζι

----------


## IscarioTis

και εγω που ελεγα οτι αρκετα τον ταλαιπωρησα τον αλλον.... 
Το διαβασα και 5 φορες μεχρι να καταλαβω τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης
ειμαι αργοστροφος τι να κανουμε μερικες φορες 
οσο για αυγα οσα θελει
Παντως τον ζοχο του δινει καταλαβαινει, επισης ανοιγκλεινουν τα φτερα και η θηλυκια - ο αρσενικος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και << σκουληκαντερες >>  επισης και στους δυο

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ειχαμε μπανακι αλλα σε νερο καπως ψιλο πειραγμενο
δεν ειναι φαρμακο 
 :Happy:  
https://youtu.be/9o3o4wKSdF8

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Μηλόξιδο έβαλες;

----------


## IscarioTis

Χαμομηλι Κ.Αντρεα
περιμενα να μην παει καν αλλα τελικα μου εκανε την χαρη   :Happy:  

250ml Νερο
80ml χαμομηλι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

πως την βλεπουτε?



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εχει μια διογκωση λιγο πιο χαμηλα απο τη σιγουρη διογκωση του συκωτιου και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι και αυτο συκωτι ή εντερο .Αν συκωτι , δεν με ανησυχει , γιατι συχνα υποχωρει αργα μετα την ανακαμψη απο μια ασθενεια που το ειχε πληξει . Αν ειναι εντερο , με προβληματιζει , ομως η εικονα που εχουμε απο τη συμπεριφορα της , ειναι αρκετα αισιοδοξη . Θα το δουμε ξανα σε λιγες μερες  , εκτος αν δειξει αλλαγη στη διαθεση προς το χειροτερο νωριτερα (κατι που δεν αναμενω , ειμαι αισιοδοξος )

----------


## IscarioTis

Αρα καλα το ειδα και ηθελα να το πιστεψω
αρα τζαμπα του ελεγα οτι αυριο θα ειναι μαζι
αρα Σαββατο ξαναβαζω? 


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ναι καλα ειναι τοτε 


Κοντα μπορεις να τα φερεις , στο ειχα πει και σε προηγουμενο ποστ .Οχι ομως στο ιδιο κλουβι ακομα . Μην σε νοιαζει , αν το πουλι ειναι οκ και κοντα να ειναι οχι ομως με αμεση επαφη , η διαδικασια ζευγαρωματος προχωρα .Δεν ειναι χαμενος χρονος

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι το ειδα το ποστ και τα εχω κοντα
απλα ελεγα να σταματησει το βασανιστηριο που κανω στον αρσενικο
το σαββατο θα δειξει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Οι μεγάλες αγάπες αντέχουν στις αποστάσεις. .. Υποθέτω οτι τώρα της κελαηδάει περισσότερο?

----------


## IscarioTis

πιο πολυ καθονται και καθαριζονται ο ενας κοντα στον αλλον οσο μπορουν να ειναι κοντα βεβαια
αλλα αμα ρχισει το αγορι μου δεν σταματαει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

απο τοτε που τα εβαλα διπλα διπλα κανανε κινησεις με την ουρα αλλα σημερα ειναι εντονο




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ολα κυλουν οκ και σε αυτο τον τομεα λοιπον  .Η κοιλια οχι χειροτερη , ισως ελαχιστα μειωμενο οτι δεν μας αρεσει .Κανει ελαφρυ λιπακι

----------


## IscarioTis

εμενα γιατι μου φαινεται ιδια?..
απο ορεξη φλερτ και κινητικοτητα ειναι φουλ παντως

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

25 του μηνα 



Σημερα



Αριστερα αυτη η διογκωση εχει ελαχιστα μειωθει και επισης απο την κατω μερια .Αν και η δευτερη φωτο ειναι  λιγο πιο μεγαλη για να συγκρινεις συνολικα , μπορεις να δεις οτι σαν ποσοστο συκωτι και το αλλο ερεθισμενο κομματι , καλυπτουν πια λιγοτερο στην κοιλια . Δες δηλαδη οτι το κιτρινο κομματι (λιπακι  - καθαρη κοιλια ) ειναι λιγο περισσοτερο ποσοστιαια ιν σε σχεση με πριν .Οχι σημαντικη μεταβολη αλλα σαφης ενδειξη μη επιδεινωσης , παροτι δεν δινεις φαρμακο

----------


## IscarioTis

και ομως εχει διαφορα!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αλλες 2 μερες περασαν
ο Ρινος την ψαχνει οπως ακουγεται
πως βλεπεται την κιουρια μου? 
Και το μεγαλο ερωτημα ειναι ποτε μπορω να την βαλω με το ταιρι της? 





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Είναι 10-11 ημέρες χωρίς φάρμακα;
Σταγόνες αγκάθι δίνεις στο νερό;
Από τα βιντεάκια δείχνει να βελτιώνεται συνεχώς.
Εγώ θα έλεγα να τα ενώσεις τα πουλιά.

----------


## IscarioTis

ειναι 12-13 μερες χωρις φαρμακα κ. Αντρεα αν ειμαι σωστος στο μετρημα
μερα παρα μερα αυγο βρασμενο (πιο πολυ κροκος γιατι εχω δει οτι του δινει και καταλαβαινει)
αυγοτροφη με βοτανα
τσουκνιδα - ζοχο-στελλαρια τα τελευταια αν βλεπω καλα
και σταγονες αγκαθι στο νερο της

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχει φυγει και αυτο το κομματι που μας ανησυχουσε . Αντε βαλτα να χαρουνε και αυτα , αφου παει σχεδον μισος μηνας χωρια . Το σωστο ειναι περισσοτερο αλλα οταν σε δικο μου ζευγαρι δυσκολα θα κρατιομουν να μην το κανω , σκεφτομενος με το συναισθημα και οχι τη λογικη και την ασφαλεια , πως να το κανω στο δικο σου ;   :Happy: 

Αντε με το καλο και να την δουμε συντομα μανουλα !!! 

Θα βρεθουμε μαζι συντομα οπως εχουμε πει και θα σου δωσω και χαπια ασβεστιου με d3 , να την δωσεις καποιες μερες να ενισχυθει και σε αυτο τον τομεα οσο γινεται καλυτερα

----------

